# Fins braids



## linetramp (Mar 30, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving from FINS "BRAID IN THE USA".


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you guys too! I am in the process of changing all my reels to 20# XS. Love the stuff!


----------

